# الأقسام التقنية > لينك تو لينك >  حول صورتك للأبيض و الأسود

## الوسادة

*موقع ياباني يقوم بتحويل الصورة الى اللونين الأبيض و الأسود 


اتفضلوا .........


http://labs.wanokoto.jp/olds


مع حبي


الوسادة 

*

----------


## anoucha

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii :110104 EmM5 Prv:

----------

